# Pandinus' photo thread (DUW)



## pandinus (Feb 2, 2007)

i had one here long ago, but most of the pics were erased, so here i will begin anew. 

A. versicolor
















A. hentzi






G. rosea






T. blondi






B. vagans






H. lividum











E. cyanognatus






B. smithi











Chilobrachy sp.






P. murinus



















John


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 2, 2007)

Gorgeous pics. It's not too often you see a murinus threat like that but those are probably my favorite pics. How big is that blondi? It's pretty.


----------



## pandinus (Feb 2, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Gorgeous pics. It's not too often you see a murinus threat like that but those are probably my favorite pics. How big is that blondi? It's pretty.


are you kidding me? i see that pose every freakin day!

The blondi died, but it was about 4" when the pic was taken i think.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 2, 2007)

Maybe but I've post quite a few, I just don't see others very much.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice pix, and nice spiders!
A little remark though, the one you labeled as A. seemanni is not seemanni but another Aphonopelma species. 
I'm not sure which species, but definately not seemanni

all the best,
Sietse


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 2, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Nice pix, and nice spiders!
> A little remark though, the one you labeled as A. seemanni is not seemanni but another Aphonopelma species.
> I'm not sure which species, but definately not seemanni
> 
> ...



I agree. Looks to me more like a aphonopelma hentzi or anax...


----------



## pandinus (Feb 2, 2007)

whoops! i was half awake this morning!:wall:  your right, it's a hentzi. i'll go edit that right now.


----------



## PinkLady (Feb 3, 2007)

Great pics and nice collection of T's.


----------



## pandinus (Feb 23, 2007)

grabbed some pics of my P. murinus yesterday, she was being the perfect model, fiesty yet not flighty and very agreeable. I'm happy with how they turned out, enjoy:


























John


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW P.murinus is fantastic !!:worship:


----------



## PinkLady (Feb 23, 2007)

Gotta love the p.murinus...one of my fav T's by far!! Excellent pics of yours.:clap:


----------



## pandinus (Feb 23, 2007)

PinkLady said:


> Gotta love the p.murinus...one of my fav T's by far!! Excellent pics of yours.:clap:


yes, i don't a lot of the species pictured earlier anymore, but even when i had to cut back, i couldnt bring myself to part with her.

John


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 23, 2007)

I love all the pics your T's are looking real good, keep up the good work


----------



## pandinus (Feb 23, 2007)

some more pics. some are new, and some i dug up from the archives, enjoy!

H. lividum
















G. rosea






G. pulchra






A. hentzi






A. seemani






A. avicularia







John


----------



## Natemass (Feb 24, 2007)

awesome H.lividum


----------



## pandinus (Feb 25, 2007)

Natemass said:


> awesome H.lividum


yeah, i was sad when it moulted into a male.


John


----------



## xgrafcorex (Feb 25, 2007)

i agree with everyone else, nice pictures and nice spiders.  yea never fun to have a spider mature into a male..unless you want a male, but he still looks pretty cool.  i think i might just wind up buying my first Haplo soon.


----------



## pandinus (Feb 28, 2007)

xgrafcorex said:


> i agree with everyone else, nice pictures and nice spiders.  yea never fun to have a spider mature into a male..unless you want a male, but he still looks pretty cool.  i think i might just wind up buying my first Haplo soon.


go for it man, they are a blast. If i got another one i think i would keep in a semi-burrowing setup, or a trapdoor setup. They are so much fun on the times that you are actually able to see them. Mine was a very sweet boy, the only thing that got him to threat posture was a camera flash.

John


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 28, 2007)

Can't beat outdoor natural looking pics of T's. Impressive pics of the P. murinus


----------

